# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Πλυντήριο > [Siemens] Πλυντήριο πιάτων Siemens gv 630 s/u

## Lambis

Το πλυντήριο πιάτων μου Siemens mod: GV 630 S/U δεν ξεκινάει προγραμμα. Παρατήρησα ότι στο reset αδειάζει και η οθόνη δείχνει 0 και στο κανονικό προγραμμα δεν το κλειδώνει για να ξεκινησει παρ όλο που δείχνει τον αντίστοιχο χρόνο πλύσης (δηλ μπορώ και αλλάζω επιλογές θερμοκρασιασ με τα αντίστοιχα κουμπιά συνεχώς)
Μηπως γνωρίζεται κάτι γι αυτό;
Ευχαριστω

----------


## klik

Το κουμπί start λειτουργεί;

----------


## Lambis

Επι πλέον πληροφορία για την βλάβη είναι ότι ξεκινάει πάντα άδειασμα και σταματάει εκεί.

----------


## Lambis

Ποιο είναι το κουμπί start;

----------


## Lambis

Λειτουργεί το start

----------


## kyriakos72

Για να δεις αν το aquastop κόβει την παροχή νερού, πρέπει να το γείρεις για να δεις αν μαζεύει νερά από κάτω. Αν έχει πρόβλημα διαρροής από τον ταχυθερμοσίφωνα πέτα το στην ανακύκλωση καλύτερα, η επισκευή είναι ασύμφορη.

----------


## ΔΙΑΣ

εχει τυχη η ιδια βλαβη σε φιλο μου και εσταζε απο τον ταχ.θερμο και δεν συμφερε να το φτιαξει

----------

